# JUVENTUS - AC MILAN



## Football Bet Picks (Mar 10, 2017)

JUVENTUS - AC MILAN 
BTTS 1,95 ODD & X2 DC 2,80 ODD


----------



## Marek Allersand (Apr 27, 2017)

Football Bet Picks said:


> JUVENTUS - AC MILAN
> BTTS 1,95 ODD & X2 DC 2,80 ODD


what is this?


----------



## Chung Lee (Apr 27, 2017)

BTTS - Both teams to score 
DC - Double chance


----------

